# Poorboys Natural Look dressing



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

After reading all the 'wow factor' reviews on here I took the plunge and bought some and received it today thanks to i4detailing. 

Now, this will be controversial, BUT, I have to say I'm not really that impressed with it. Works well on rubbers and exterior plastics, but the finish isn't really 'natural' to my eye, more of a satin sheen. It also leaves a real sticky residue on the plastic which will probably get onto my work shirt when driving the car. It feels pretty horrible in the hand if you run it over the plastic and then rub your hands together. Furthermore the smell is a bit over bearing and reminds me of what a chavs car would smell like inside!  I needed something to clean a few marks off my audi s3 dash and door cards, but while it cleans ok I'm not particularly happy. I probably wouldn't recommend it to a friend! Sorry guys.  I may stick to my old trusty Simmonz satin dash spray. Fresh lemon odour, genuine satin finish and no sticky residue!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Give it a quick buff with a MF


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Will try that tomorrow. Perhaps it's my application that's causing the issue, although I did use it sparingly.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats what I do and it works well,it will take the shean down too.


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok cheers for the tip. Still not sure about the sticky finish mind!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

If its sticky you applied to much


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Buffing will take most of that away too.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Lewis. said:


> After reading all the 'wow factor' reviews on here I took the plunge and bought some and received it today thanks to i4detailing.
> 
> Now, this will be controversial, BUT, I have to say I'm not really that impressed with it. Works well on rubbers and exterior plastics, but the finish isn't really 'natural' to my eye, more of a satin sheen. It also leaves a real sticky residue on the plastic which will probably get onto my work shirt when driving the car. It feels pretty horrible in the hand if you run it over the plastic and then rub your hands together. Furthermore the smell is a bit over bearing and reminds me of what a chavs car would smell like inside!  I needed something to clean a few marks off my audi s3 dash and door cards, but while it cleans ok I'm not particularly happy. I probably wouldn't recommend it to a friend! Sorry guys.  I may stick to my old trusty Simmonz satin dash spray. Fresh lemon odour, genuine satin finish and no sticky residue!


Yes I have had the same experience as you. Never buffed it off though,applied and left it. Will give it a buff next time.


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

jcrease said:


> Yes I have had the same experience as you. Never buffed it off though,applied and left it. Will give it a buff next time.


Buffed it off and it does look better I must admit. All good! Luckily the strong smell is overpowered by the smell of dr leather too! :thumb:


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Lewis, have you ever tried Autosmart Finish on your interior vinyls and plastics?

I'm a recent convert myself, and I get a fairly natural looking matt finish by diluting it 1:1 with water.
It also leaves a lovely (non-chav!) scent in the car for about a week.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

+ 1 for autosmart finish. Smells great.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bustanut said:


> + 1 for autosmart finish. Smells great.


AS Finish is great.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Do like the Poorboys product, although as an AS fan I might try some Finish next....gotta say haven't smelt many Chav cars....but don't mind the smell tbh :lol:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Finish is unbeatable for the money:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Or you could try perl diluted.


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

PB is good at making the plastics look new and it covers defects but it does leave a horrible sticky finish. I just sold my Audi S3 and bought a civic type r and have been getting it mint but the dash is uber sticky.ay be because of products that have been used on it in the past so may give it a full clean the apply from there and see how the finish is. I do hate a sticky surface though I will say. Used to use Simons Matt finish dash spray which was great but doesn't conceal marks or fading to the plastic whereas the PB's stuff does....hmmmm


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Give the plastics a wash with weak APC to remove any previous dressings. Then apply PB Natural Look Dressing on an applicator pad, and buff off with a microfiber. I find that the best way to apply and does leave a natural finish with no residue left behind, makes future dusting a breeze too.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I didn't see what all the fuss was about as well. Seems to be one of those love or hate products. I put it as my product in the "overrated product thread".


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

What's the alternative then! Something similar that leaves a Matt finish and no residue?


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

AF Dressle?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Lewis. said:


> What's the alternative then! Something similar that leaves a Matt finish and no residue?


Gtech C6, matt finish, highly durable and if you have any residue it means you applied too much. As always, cleaning the surface first makes a big difference


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Dan_Mol said:


> AF Dressle?


Going to try some on the dash - so easy to use.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Water it down 1:1.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Another possibility is not to use a dressing at all. Clean everything with your APC, job done. Nice and cheap with no chance of any sticky residue


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

Sounds like you are using too much product. I've used this quite a lot and found it best folding your micro fibre into 1/4 then spraying a full puff of product onto it from 20-30cm away then really work it in, a little product will go a long way so don't put too much on your cloth. I would recommend Auto Finesse Spritz though, it's lovely to use has a nice soft smell and a great natural finish. Is always best to clean the plastics with an apc before your first application of dressing.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Lewis. said:


> After reading all the 'wow factor' reviews on here I took the plunge and bought some and received it today thanks to i4detailing.
> 
> Now, this will be controversial, BUT, I have to say I'm not really that impressed with it. Works well on rubbers and exterior plastics, but the finish isn't really 'natural' to my eye, more of a satin sheen. It also leaves a real sticky residue on the plastic which will probably get onto my work shirt when driving the car. It feels pretty horrible in the hand if you run it over the plastic and then rub your hands together. Furthermore the smell is a bit over bearing and reminds me of what a chavs car would smell like inside!  I needed something to clean a few marks off my audi s3 dash and door cards, but while it cleans ok I'm not particularly happy. I probably wouldn't recommend it to a friend! Sorry guys.  I may stick to my old trusty Simmonz satin dash spray. Fresh lemon odour, genuine satin finish and no sticky residue!


I've only read this post and no reply's so don't shoot me if I'm just repeating what's already said but:

First, it's an interior dressing. So not very good on exterior plastics and rubbers (for durability that is).
For the interior it's pretty good but you have te get the hang of it. It sounds like you are using to much product. Apply with applicator and immediately buff with dry mf towel.

Or, waht I do: dilute the product 1:1 with water and put it into a small mist sprayer. Spray directly on a dry mf towel and wipe down the interiour. It will leave it clean, natural and fresh smelling :thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

kybert said:


> Water it down 1:1.


You´re talking about Poorboys Natural Look ?????

Would be a great advice if so.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Ghostrider said:


> You´re talking about Poorboys Natural Look ?????
> 
> Would be a great advice if so.


Indeed. Works a lot easier (look my post above) :thumb:


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

^--- As above! Stops it being too greasy and shiny.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

What type of water is recommended ? Just tap water or distilled water ?


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I used tap water, and its hard water here in Bristol. Seemed ok to me :thumb:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Ghostrider said:


> What type of water is recommended ? Just tap water or distilled water ?


Doesn't matter


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've never had to dilute it.

I'd say you must be using far too much. I literally use a couple of drops on a foam applicator. A little goes a very long way.


----------

